# Israel championship 2014



## Royiky (Mar 26, 2014)

On April 16-17 2014 there is going to be a competition in Ramot Hashavim, Israel.

There are going to be 8 events :

3x3
4x4
5x5
2x2
3bld
Oh
Pyraminx
Megaminx


----------

